# Mic calibration tracer software?? Similar to SPL trace?



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Basically I thought I would open another thread specific to this. Hopefully it does not annoy Wayne. I bought an EEM-6 and have the calibration graph. I would have to basically guess as to the specific values to input into a .cal file for REW software. I learned about SPLtrace which is exactly what I was looking for BUT I cannot get the software to find my .jpg scan of the graph and there is ZERO support for that software at all. I also tried loading another software that was similar but would not even load right. 

Just curious if there is anything else floating around to create calibration values from a scan of the graph? SPLtrace looked pretty slick. It basically draws lines on the pic to define the parameters and then traces the line graph and outputs the values. Just wish it would work....



EDIT: got it to work finally. What a pain but did work...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, SPL trace can be buggy, but when it works, it works pretty well. Just make sure all your scales are set right. It takes a while, but thankfully you only have to do it once (hopefully  )


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Thanks. I finally did get it to work for me. My god, had to go through about 10 steps to get it there, then size has to be right, etc. What a nightmare. I have no idea why they just did not do import of jpg file. Never the less, it is hooked up so we will see what happens. 

I am still confused why my graph in REW comes out with reponse down to 5hz when my test speaker can only respond to 50hz. Makes me start questioning the accuracy of the test..


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

That'll be easier to answer if you post the graph.


----------

